# Aga Khan Admission



## faiz305 (Apr 25, 2014)

Dear,
any body got MBBS admission offer from Aga Khan University or still waiting ?


----------



## NasirJamshed (Sep 20, 2017)

Still waiting, hopefully we'll get it by 8th or 9th otherwise the normal date is ~15th October.


----------



## remo123 (Jun 2, 2017)

The rejection letters have started coming out. My friend got rejected today (saw the letter myself).


----------



## Luckyahmer (Sep 17, 2017)

The acceptances have started coming out too?


----------



## remo123 (Jun 2, 2017)

Don?t know about acceptances. :/


----------



## NasirJamshed (Sep 20, 2017)

Damn, anybody else have some news.Well I think rejections are coming out first cuz me and remo know people who got rejected


----------



## Luckyahmer (Sep 17, 2017)

4 people from beacon house got accepted


----------



## NasirJamshed (Sep 20, 2017)

Guys do you get letters by email as well or do you just get courierd.


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

I got in.


----------



## NasirJamshed (Sep 20, 2017)

Congrats adenosine!!!


----------



## BernieSandals (Oct 24, 2016)

MashALLAH ! Congrats man !!


----------



## remo123 (Jun 2, 2017)

Congrats bro!


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

Thank youu all of youu :') this forum played a huge role in even the smallest of my achievements, so thank you all of you. <3


----------



## NasirJamshed (Sep 20, 2017)

Any news international students? Do you guys know if we'll receive them by today?


----------



## Sceptilenite (Feb 4, 2017)

Ma'Sha'Allah Adenosine. That's awesome, congrats.

- - - Updated - - -



NasirJamshed said:


> Any news international students? Do you guys know if we'll receive them by today?


No idea. Hopefully we'll get them today.


----------



## NasirJamshed (Sep 20, 2017)

Damned apples


----------



## NasirJamshed (Sep 20, 2017)

International peeps y'all know when we'll be let go of this anguish and finally received our results?


----------



## aimer (Aug 21, 2017)

Anybody here who gave the AKU test i.e, applied on local seat?


----------



## faiz305 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi. anybody selected from uae.
please respond


----------



## Sceptilenite (Feb 4, 2017)

faiz305 said:


> Hi. anybody selected from uae.
> please respond


Nah man; No response as of yet. Wbu


----------



## remo123 (Jun 2, 2017)

faiz305 said:


> Hi. anybody selected from uae.
> please respond


Same. No response yet. However my friend got rejected today. He lives in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## NasirJamshed (Sep 20, 2017)

Got rejected


----------



## Waheed98 (Sep 2, 2017)

What grades did you have Nasir?


----------



## NasirJamshed (Sep 20, 2017)

They were pretty good man, this feeling socks I hade my mind made up and everything. Sad thing is I don't even know why I got rejected


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

And I'm stuck in this messed up situation. I applied on the local seat and got in as well. Completed my education from Pak, have a Paki CNIC and all. But they're charging me foreign fees simply because my dad lives and earns abroad.


----------



## NasirJamshed (Sep 20, 2017)

Sorry if I'm about to go on a bit of a rant here.Aga khan has the most unrealistic standards for international students which solely depends on the number of quoted applicants from abroad .There so called no bias selection is straight bull to me. I know students from years before who had good grades and next to none extra curriculars but got selected due to low amount of international applicants.But this year as this thread shows there was abroad massive spike and students abroad all piled in and so what did AKU do? Admit only the quoated number! Let me clarify one thing ! If you are someone looking at this thread in the future let it be known that AKU will favour national students over you on the basis of number of applicants. I'm not even gonna get into the part where the you send us an email of rejection looking down at us. P.S YES I'M SALTY FFS anyway congrats to anyone who got in you probably deserve it more than any of us


----------



## denisovan (Sep 12, 2017)

That's true for every single medical uni in pakistan,they all favor national students and all have quotas to meet.Some even have quotas based on region and the scores needed to get on a local seat are much less than those needed for an overseas seat since unis only accept 4-20 students.


----------



## NasirJamshed (Sep 20, 2017)

Yes but Aku OUTWRIGHTLY says that it doesn't distinguish between the two until they are to pay the fees

- - - Updated - - -

Yes but Aku OUTWRIGHTLY says that it doesn't distinguish between the two until they are to pay the fees


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

NasirJamshed said:


> Yes but Aku OUTWRIGHTLY says that it doesn't distinguish between the two until they are to pay the fees
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Yes but Aku OUTWRIGHTLY says that it doesn't distinguish between the two until they are to pay the fees


Man I'm happy that I'm not the only one who can see through the godlike image AKU has in front of med students. Even though I got accepted, their maneuvor of charging me foreign fees is insane cause I'm a local person 100%. But fees is now foreign cause my dad is abroad. My family was barely able to squeeze out local fees and we were somewhat mentally prepped for that. But foreign is beyond us.

And NasirJamshed is right. Isse behtar tou government colleges hain at least they're explicit about the seats.


----------



## BernieSandals (Oct 24, 2016)

My dad has this saying- It's the doctor not the degree.


----------



## NasirJamshed (Sep 20, 2017)

Well said


----------



## remo123 (Jun 2, 2017)

Yep. Guess we all got rejected or cannot go if accepted. Their admission process is weird. Neutralising 4 years of hard work in just two 30 min interviews.
So which uni you guys planning to go now?


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

Lol, will try the Children of Overseas Students seats in government colleges, if hopefully no other news shows up. 


If not, then, well, what can we do. :woot:


----------



## DarkestLight (Aug 24, 2017)

Why not try any other private university?
It might not be better than AKU but AKU itself isn't better than most universities....


----------



## faiz305 (Apr 25, 2014)

I am Zohaa Faiz and I applied from the UAE.I got in and would like to know if anyone else applied from UAE and got in ?


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

Hey everyone good news on my end. I talked to AKU again and it turned out to be a slight misunderstanding/misinterpretation on my part. Upon reviewing my entire situation they did say that I am eligible as a residential student, so my fees are local. I will most likely now go to AKU as my family did prepare for the local fees. Thank you to this forum again for all the support and brotherhood!


----------



## NasirJamshed (Sep 20, 2017)

Good on you adenosine :thumbsup:


----------

